# Two Bearded Dragons Needing New Home



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

Two Bearded Dragons, they are juvenille about 6 months old but have tried to sex them & we feel they are male & female, they get on really great, sitting together to bask, they have some nice markings, need some tlc as not been handled much by the owners who past them over to us. They are eating crickets, worms etc but don't seem to know what fruit & veg is yet but have been giving them it to try get them to start eating it. They do not come with vivarium etc as they came in a glass fish tank that went straight to the tip. We are looking for some with experience of keeping reptiles to offer them a good loving home, we ask a donation of £40 to rehome the two beardies, they must go together, the donation goes towards cost & to help us help more animals that come into us. Collection only from Neston, Cheshire.

Please email us if your interested.

Thanks Little Critters Sanctuary


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck finding new homes for these guys (and the 1 in the other thread) but maybe you would have some more responses in the reptile section?


----------



## Little Critters Sanctuary (Jan 17, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Good luck finding new homes for these guys (and the 1 in the other thread) but maybe you would have some more responses in the reptile section?


Thanks for the message of support.

Little Critters Sanctuary


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

Little Critters Sanctuary said:


> Two Bearded Dragons, they are juvenille about 6 months old but have tried to sex them & we feel they are male & female, they get on really great, sitting together to bask, they have some nice markings, need some tlc as not been handled much by the owners who past them over to us. They are eating crickets, worms etc but don't seem to know what fruit & veg is yet but have been giving them it to try get them to start eating it. They do not come with vivarium etc as they came in a glass fish tank that went straight to the tip. We are looking for some with experience of keeping reptiles to offer them a good loving home, we ask a donation of £40 to rehome the two beardies, they must go together, the donation goes towards cost & to help us help more animals that come into us. Collection only from Neston, Cheshire.
> 
> Please email us if your interested.
> 
> Thanks Little Critters Sanctuary


Of course I am interested.But not for the donation.But I can help you finding new home for your two little cute beardies.Hi, I've found a free bearded dragon book. It's great, you can download it from here:
Free Bearded Dragon Books: Read Bearded Dragon Book by Mario Ross
It's free with over 100 pages, and lots of info about how to care and raise bearded dragons.Hope it will help you.


----------

